

Free-to-play, free-to-move, startups, and free-to-innovate:  Valve HQ - jdrols
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGg0OmtslUI

======
jdrols
Warning: youtube vid. But this is some of my favorite personalities from ye
olde mod scene talking about their very successful business. Very happy for
them, and i'm always interested in non-standard corporate hierarchies.

